# Miyata Nine14



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

1992 Miyata Nine14
Snake Skin Blue
Shimano 105 Shifter
Shimano 105 Ders'
Shimano 105 Brakes
Shimano 105 Cranks
Wobler Wheels w/ Shimano 105 Hubs
14 Speeds
...is it fast, oh yeah!

Picked it up for 160 form CL. Not bad I thought, cause the pista is a little scrathed here and there. But what do you expect from a 20 y/o bike. What do you guys think?


----------

